
Subtitles for theatre – Create, edit and screen subtitles in theatre shows - mirap
http://www.subtitlesfortheatre.com/
======
cdcarter
I would try and get both "supertitles" and "captions" in your promo copy. As
someone who used to organize supertitles for Opera and captioned performances
for hearing impaired patrons, those are the words I expect to see and search
for.

~~~
mirap
That's very good point, thank you. I'm adding "supertitles", "captions" and
"surtitle".

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Is there a story about its development?

~~~
mirap
There is a story about solving actual pain of theatre professionals - at this
point, most of them are making subtitles using PowerPoint.

------
Nadya
Am I misunderstanding theatre shows needing their own screen subtitles? I
imagine it's subtitling a recorded performance, so no different than most
video. Please correct me if I'm making a wrong assumption there...

How would this compare with Aegisub [0]? It's hard to tell without any
screenshots of the software. If the two are even comparable at all, it might
be nice to see why I should pick this over Aegisub.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aegisub](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aegisub)

~~~
mirap
Video is irrelevant there. It's not about recorded show, what matters is live
subtitles for theatre show.

Imagine you're director of theatre show that's made in german - you're going
to france. With german actors. You need to caption the play in french. You
need to translate the lines and adjust screening of french subtitles.

~~~
Nadya
Thank you for taking the time to explain it to me. It took a little bit more
Google-Fu after you pointed me in the proper direction to learn about
`captioned performances`. I guess I don't see nearly enough performances to
not have had that be the first thing to pop in my head. :)

~~~
mirap
Right. There's also another point of subtitling theatre - support for deaf
people.

